# Nylabone and food allergies



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm just posting as an FYI because I know a number of other Vs on here have food allergies. I'm having an issue dealing with having nylabones available for puppy, Penny, to gnaw while Dozer has food allergies. So I contacted nylabone about any unflavored options and this was the response. 

Hi Allison - Nylabone Non-Edible Dura, Flexi and Dental chews, specifically “Chicken” and “Original” flavors, contain chicken meal or powder. However, we do make many products that do not contain chicken. The following products do not contain any meat-based flavoring:
Dura Chew Bacon flavored bones contain non-meat based flavoring. The “Bended bone” and “Stick” also contain a non-meat based bacon flavoring. All of these products are flavored with a vegetarian (plant-derived) natural flavoring that does not contain any meat protein. Similar to "tofurkey" and "veggie-burgers," they have the meat flavor without the meat. 

Double Action® Chews (all styles) are unflavored, but contain a bacon aromatic in the ends to make them more attractive. 

I hope this information helps you. 
Sincerely, 
Christa Wilding
Nylabone Consumer Care
[email protected] 
Nylabone.com | Twitter | Facebook


----------

